# Simples Mischpult zum einbinden von externen Audiogeräten



## Golgomaph (18. März 2017)

*Simples Mischpult zum einbinden von externen Audiogeräten*

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich befinde mich hier noch im richtigen Forum/Forum-Teil, mein Anliegen ist folgendes:


Prinzipiell suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit ein "externes Audiogerät", sprich beispielsweise ein Handy oder Tablet, mit meinem Headset und auch mit dessen Mikrofon zu verbinden.
Ziel ist also, dass am Rechner auf der Mikrofon-Spur meines Headsets auch noch das Audiosignal  meines Handys/Tablets ankommt, gleichzeitig soll dieses Signal auch auf meinen Headset-Lautsprechern ankommen.

Viele Streamer und auch Youtuber verwenden hierfür ein Mischpult, allerdings ist der aktuelle Trend ja Großmembran weswegen sie eben auch noch über eine externes Mikrofon verfügen.
Eigentlich habe ich angenommen auf der Suche nach einer Lösung zu meiner Situation schnell auf eine Lösung zu treffen, immerhin dürften sich doch viele gefragt haben wie sie das bei sich am besten umsetzen.
Bisher habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, mag aber auch an mir liegen.

Höchstwahrscheinlich benötige ich dafür (sofern es überhaupt möglich ist) ein Mischpult als "Verbindungsstück" zwischen Headset, Handy und Rechner. 
Ist das ganze überhaupt machbar? Und wenn, gibt es da vielleicht kleine und recht günstige Varianten von Mischpults die meine Anforderungen erfüllen? Ich brauche keinen Mixer, keine Effekte oder sonstiges .. ich möchte nur meine Musik über ein externes Gerät laufen lassen um sie bequem einstellen zu können, allerdings soll sie eben auch im beispielsweise Teamspeak hörbar sein.

Danke schon mal im Voraus! 

MfG
Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Du willst also einfach nur beim Spielen auch Musik hören, aber die Musik soll von einem mobilen Gerät kommen?

Du könntest Dir einen Bluteooth-Stick für USB besorgen und das Handy/Tablet damit koppeln. Das Signal wird dann selbstverständlich von den aktuell aktiven Boxen oder eben vom Heeadset ausgegeben, das sollte also kein Problem sein. Ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob du das dann auch in Teamspeak hörbar machen kannst - aber willst du das wirklich? Nervt das die anderen nicht tierisch? Müsste aber an sich gehen, indem du dann in den Soundoptionen von Windows bei Widergabe/Aufnahme-Geräte BT-Audio bei "Aufnahme" auch aktivierst.


----------



## Golgomaph (20. März 2017)

Das war nur ein Beispiel, der letztendliche Nutzen ist auch irrelevant.

Im Prinzip muss Ton, von einem externen Audiogerät ausgegeben, auf meinen Headsetlautsprechern und auf dem Rechner als "Mikrofon-Ton" ankommen .. im genannten Beispiel würde dann im Teamspeak/Skype rein theoretisch ein Lied vom Handy anstatt bzw. eben zusammen mit meiner Stimme kommen. So lässt sich denke ich am besten erklären was ich meine.

Wo finde ich denn diese "Wiedergabe/Aufnahme-Geräte" ? Einen BT-Stick habe ich, allerdings dient der ja der reinen Datenübertragung .. kann ich den einfach zum Mikro machen? o.O


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn diese "Wiedergabe/Aufnahme-Geräte" ?


Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprecher Icon in der Taskleiste -> Wiedergabe-/Aufnahmegeräte



> Einen BT-Stick habe ich, allerdings dient der ja der reinen Datenübertragung .. kann ich den einfach zum Mikro machen? o.O


Eine Bluetooth Verbindung ist nur ein "drahtloses Kabel", natürlich ist in dem Stick kein Mikro. 
Aber du kannst den Stick mit einem Bluetooth Mikro koppeln.


----------



## Golgomaph (20. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eine Bluetooth Verbindung ist nur ein "drahtloses Kabel", natürlich ist in dem Stick kein Mikro.
> Aber du kannst den Stick mit einem Bluetooth Mikro koppeln.



Da reden wir gerade ein wenig aneinander vorbei, in meinem Fall müsste der BT-Stick aber ja das Audiosignal vom Handy an den Rechner weitergeben und ihm dabei verklickern dass es ein Mikrofon ist .. versteht ihr? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Da reden wir gerade ein wenig aneinander vorbei, in meinem Fall müsste der BT-Stick aber ja das Audiosignal vom Handy an den Rechner weitergeben und ihm dabei verklickern dass es ein Mikrofon ist .. versteht ihr? ^^


  du musst nicht verklickern, dass es ein Mic ist, sondern du musst es nur als "Aufnahmegerät" mit aktivieren. in so was wie Teamspeak oder so wird iDr alles "aufgenommen" und übertragen, was den Aufnahmegeräten aktiv ist, egal ob Mik-In, Line-In, "Stereomix" bzw "Aufnahmesumme" oder eben ein Bluetooth-Audiostream. Ich kann nur nicht 100%ig versichern, dass der Stick dann separat auftaucht, aber dann aktivierst du eben Aufnahmesumme/Stereomix oder so was, dann wird einfach das übertragen, was du auch selber hörst.

Und wenn du den Zweck näher erläutern würdest, könnte man vlt. auch bessere Tipps geben.


Was du btw auch machen kannst: Kabel Stereoklinkenstecker 3,5mm  auf beiden Seiten, den einen Stecker ins Handy, den anderen in den Line-In des PCs. Dann aktivierst du einfach bei "Aufnahme" den Line-In plus wie gehabt den mic-In. Problem: manche Boards bieten nur noch EINEN Eingang, denn du ENTWEDER als Line- ODER als Mic-in nutzen kannst,


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Da reden wir gerade ein wenig aneinander vorbei,


Ein wenig. 



> in meinem Fall müsste der BT-Stick aber ja das Audiosignal vom Handy an den Rechner weitergeben und ihm dabei verklickern dass es ein Mikrofon ist .. versteht ihr? ^^


Nein, müßtest du nicht.

Ein BT Stick ist nur dafür da, um eine Verbindung herzustellen. Genauso wenig wie du beim Einstecken eines kleinen Klinke Kabels dem Rechner auch nicht sagen mußt, ob du gerade ein Headset, einen Kopfhörer oder ein Mikrofon eingestöpselt hast, mußt du das auch bei einem per Bluetooth angeschlossenen Mirko nicht zwangsläufig tun. (Mitunter mag es trotzdem sinnvoll sein, den Originaltreiber zu installieren, aber du mußt ebensowenig den BT Stick _"als Mikro deklarieren"_, wie du bei einem USB Hub irgendwo erstmal festlegen müßtest, daß da jetzt eine externe HD dranhängt und nicht eine Tastatur oder ein WLAN Stick.


----------



## Golgomaph (20. März 2017)

Okay, soweit bin ich denke ich mitgekommen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wenn du den Zweck näher erläutern würdest, könnte man vlt. auch bessere Tipps geben.



Habe ich im wesentlichen schon, wo das letztendlich zum Einsatz kommt ist unterschiedlich, vorerst aber nur im Teamspeak in Verbindung mit Taskforce.
Das soll auch keine Lösung werden die auf einen bestimmten Fall ausgelegt ist, sie soll, wenn möglich, einfach meinen obigen Anforderungen entsprechen.

Mit meinem BT-Stick konnte ich bisher immer nur Daten auf mein Handy schieben, umgekehrt aber nie. Ursprünglich war das auch der einzige geplante Nutzen von dem 4€-Teil .. 
Die Einstellungen habe ich auch geprüft, sowohl Handy- als auch PC-seitig passt eigentlich alles. Wie genau würde ich einen "Bluetooth-Stream" denn starten?

Mein Headset hat keinen Mikrofon-Stecker, lediglich USB und einen grünen Klinkenstecker. Den roten Mic-Eingang am PC könnte ich dann mit dem entsprechenden Kabel als "Line-in" benutzen? 
Das wäre natürlich mit Abstand die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Okay, soweit bin ich denke ich mitgekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Das hängt vom Stick und von der Software ab, was er genau kann. Da weiß ich aber leider nicht genau bescheid, welcher nun gut ist und welcher nicht. Aber per simplem Audiokabel wäre es am leichtesten, würde ich an sich Bluetooth vorziehen.



> Mein Headset hat keinen Mikrofon-Stecker, lediglich USB und einen grünen Klinkenstecker. Den roten Mic-Eingang am PC könnte ich dann mit dem entsprechenden Kabel als "Line-in" benutzen?
> Das wäre natürlich mit Abstand die einfachste Lösung.


 Wenn rot als Line-In nutzbar ist, dann wäre das die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Golgomaph (20. März 2017)

Wie bekomme ich das am einfachsten raus? ^^ Bzw. kann da großartig was kaputt gehen wenn's denn nicht geht? Müsste da sowieso erstmal ein passendes Kabel besorgen.

Aber mal zurück zum Mischpult, hat natürlich den Vorteil dass man noch einen schönen Regler hätte mit dem sich dann die Lautstärke schöner einstellen lässt als beispielsweise übers Handy .. 
Ich bin absoluter Laie was das angeht, dürfte ja schon aufgefallen sein, muss ich da auf bestimmte Fachbegriffe oder Eingänge/Ausgänge bzw. Schnittstellen achten? Und wäre das mit einem USB-Headset machbar?

Geht wahrscheinlich schon weit von "PC-Komponenten" weg, aber fragen kostet nix ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich das am einfachsten raus? ^^ Bzw. kann da großartig was kaputt gehen wenn's denn nicht geht? Müsste da sowieso erstmal ein passendes Kabel besorgen.
> 
> Aber mal zurück zum Mischpult, hat natürlich den Vorteil dass man noch einen schönen Regler hätte mit dem sich dann die Lautstärke schöner einstellen lässt als beispielsweise übers Handy ..
> Ich bin absoluter Laie was das angeht, dürfte ja schon aufgefallen sein, muss ich da auf bestimmte Fachbegriffe oder Eingänge/Ausgänge bzw. Schnittstellen achten? Und wäre das mit einem USB-Headset machbar?
> ...



kaputtgehen kann da nix. Und die Laustärke hängt auch per Kabel davon ab, wie laut du das Handy einstellst - d.h. Volume per Handy regeln ist sowieso angesagt 

Bei den Mischpulten ist das Problem vor allem, dass du kein normales Mic hast. Du kannst Dein Mic also gar nicht anschließen. Du kannst natürlich auch das Handy erst ans Mischpult und dann in den Line in, wenn du das "angenehmer" findest. Dann würde ich aber kein "Mischpult" nehmen, sondern nur nen Volume-Poti wie zB https://www.amazon.de/HQ-ASWITCH-3-3-Fach-Stereo-eingangsschalter/dp/B000I8OOS8  da brauchst du dann aber ZWEI Kabel mit 2x Cinch auf 3,5mm-Stereoklinke. Ein Kabel vom Handy zum "Pult", eines von da zum PC.


----------



## Golgomaph (20. März 2017)

Achso, das geht natürlich auch. Aber bevor ich mir so was kaufe belasse ich es vorerst lieber bei nem Kabel und mache das übers Handy, da investiere ich irgendwann später dann lieber mal mehr in ein Pult und hab noch ein paar hübsche Effekte dabei.

Dass ich den Ton, der dann per Kabel vom Handy in den PC geht noch selbst höre kann ich dann softwaretechnisch ohne Probleme lösen? Das wäre natürlich dringend notwendig, sollte das garantiert sein werde ich mal so ein 3.5mm-Male-Male-Kabel auftreiben.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Achso, das geht natürlich auch. Aber bevor ich mir so was kaufe belasse ich es vorerst lieber bei nem Kabel und mache das übers Handy, da investiere ich irgendwann später dann lieber mal mehr in ein Pult und hab noch ein paar hübsche Effekte dabei.


 also, Pulte mit Effekten sind an sich schon eher was besonderes ODER Billigschrott ^^ 



> Dass ich den Ton, der dann per Kabel vom Handy in den PC geht noch selbst höre kann ich dann softwaretechnisch ohne Probleme lösen? Das wäre natürlich dringend notwendig, sollte das garantiert sein werde ich mal so ein 3.5mm-Male-Male-Kabel auftreiben.


 du kannst bei jedem Gerät, dass du irgendwie "anschließt" und das selber Sound erzeugt, bei den Soundoptionen bei "Wiedergabe" einstellen, dass es über die aktuell verwendeten Boxen/Kopfhörer zu hören sein oder dass es "aufgenommen" werden soll bei "Aufnahme", und wenn beides an ist, dann hörst du es selber UND gibst es auch über zb Teamspeak weiter.


----------



## Golgomaph (20. März 2017)

Dann scheinbar was besonderes, in Richtung Twitch hat mittlerweile gefühlt jeder zweite son Teil.

Alles klar, dann melde ich bald zurück ob's geklappt hat


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Dann scheinbar was besonderes, in Richtung Twitch hat mittlerweile gefühlt jeder zweite son Teil.


 ist das sicher vom Mischpult aus schon mit Effekt?  

Naja, auf der anderen Seite: twitch nutzt ja nicht grad CD-Qualität, da würde es nicht auffallen, ob man nun ein 50€-Chinapult inkl. ein paar Effekten nutzt oder ein solides Mischpult, das ganz ohne Effekte schon eher 100€ kostet


----------



## Golgomaph (20. März 2017)

Das ist richtig, ich nehme aber auch mal an dass die entsprechende Summen hinlegen. 

Mit "Effekten" meine ich aber auch lediglich Dinge wie Hall oder einer Art "Baby-Stimme", vielleicht kann man das auch mit einem simplen Mischpult erzeugen ^^
Wie gesagt, absoluter Laie.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, ich nehme aber auch mal an dass die entsprechende Summen hinlegen.


 Das glaube ich nicht unbedingt, man hört bei vielen youtubern auch sehr gut, dass die - trotz Top-Videoqualität - ganz billige Mikros usw. nutzen, und ein Pult nur für den Zweck, dass du vlt zwei Soundquellen komfortabel "mischen" kannst, gibt es ja schon ab 20-30€. Das würde mich extrem wundern, wenn Leute für so was wie twitch Pulte für 200-300€ oder mehr nutzen, außer vlt. spezielle "Profi"-Kanäle, die dann auch in HD und CD-Qualität senden (falls es das bei twitch gibt, kenn mich da nicht so aus).




> Mit "Effekten" meine ich aber auch lediglich Dinge wie Hall oder einer Art "Baby-Stimme", vielleicht kann man das auch mit einem simplen Mischpult erzeugen ^^


 ja, da gibt es bestimmt so "Spielzeug"-Mischpulte, die das mit drin haben. Das kann man aber auch mit nem Tool am PC machen, was die reingehende Stimme verändert, bevor sie gesendet wird. Oder einem kleinen Effektgerät zwischen Pult und PC usw. , oder sogar einfach so was hier https://www.amazon.de/Geräusch-Generator-SOUND-MACHINE-Fun-Knopfdruck/dp/B00D9DZ94M vor den Mund halten, und das Mic nimmt die neue Stimme auf.


----------



## Golgomaph (21. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht unbedingt, man hört bei vielen youtubern auch sehr gut, dass die - trotz Top-Videoqualität - ganz billige Mikros usw. nutzen, und ein Pult nur für den Zweck, dass du vlt zwei Soundquellen komfortabel "mischen" kannst, gibt es ja schon ab 20-30€. Das würde mich extrem wundern, wenn Leute für so was wie twitch Pulte für 200-300€ oder mehr nutzen, außer vlt. spezielle "Profi"-Kanäle, die dann auch in HD und CD-Qualität senden (falls es das bei twitch gibt, kenn mich da nicht so aus).



https://twitter.com/Tayronlivereal/status/822829510483656704 (unten links) .. wäre spontan ein Beispiel für jemanden der gerne solche Effekte benutzt, sieht mir weniger nach 20-30€ aus. Ob der da die ganzen Funktionen braucht weiß ich nicht, ich selber würde es definitiv nicht tun.

Krasseres Beispiel ist Gronkh, er macht das nach eigenen Angaben mit seinem Behringer Xenyx UFX1204 ~ knapp 400€.

Ein weiteres Beispiel wäre ein kleinerer Twitch-Kanal mit knapp 3000 Followern, er verwendet das Behringer Xenyx 1002FX ~ 65€ 

Was ich gerade gesehen habe, "LaraLoft" auf Twitch verwendet das hier https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...iveASIN=B0182MIOOQ&linkCode=as2&tag=lara00-21 .. auch nicht gerade billig 


Man sieht also denke ich dass da schon teilweise keine kleinen Summen investiert werden, auch bei kleineren Streamern nicht. Auch ein Grund warum ich bei den wenigsten Streamern spenden würde .. wo das Geld teilweise hinfließt


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2017)

naja, für Mischpulte ist das aber immer noch "günstig"    Vor allem zB Gronkh => 400€ klingt nach viel, das hat aber auch ein Dutzend Kanäle, 4x Mic-Anschluss, intergrierte Effekte  usw. - so was brauchst du, um ne Live-Band mit 4 Musikern für nen Semi-professionellen Auftritt abzumischen, und DAFÜR isses dann ein eher billiges Mischpult. Aber um vlt. mal nen Effekt in einer 1-Mann-Übertragung reinzustreuen? Lächerlich...  vor allem ist es dumm, da du mit nem Gerät für 400€, aber weniger Kanälen und Anschlüssen ne viel bessere Qualität hättest. Aber vlt hat er ja auch ne Band 


Ich frag mich aber echt, wozu das gut sein soll. Stimme und Spielsound mixen kann man doch auch über die Software, vor allem im Nachhinein, wenn es um YT geht... oder sind deren Übertragungen so lahm, dass die da unbedingt Radio-Artig "Jingles" und "lustige" Effekte usw. mit reinbringen müssen?


----------



## Golgomaph (21. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, für Mischpulte ist das aber immer noch "günstig"



Das weiß ich, mir gings da eher um 





> Das würde mich extrem wundern, wenn Leute für so was wie twitch Pulte für 200-300€ oder mehr nutzen


 

Das hat ja nix mit "lahmen Übertragungen" zu tun, das machts einfach witziger wenn man damit sparsam umgeht, und für Spiele wie Arma-Role-Play aber auch so allgemein ist es schon sehr angenehm ganz schnell die Lautstärke vom Mikro, der eventuell nebenher laufenden Musik, dem Spiel und einem Soundboard z.B. via Tablet einstellen zu können, wäre mir zumindest schon etwas wert.

Ich persönlich finde solche Effekte in den richtigen Momenten sehr unterhaltsam.

Nochmal zurück zum Kabel, das ist jetzt auf dem Weg, am Mainboard habe ich die üblichen Klingen-Anschlüsse ( http://www.allround-pc.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/asus-rog-maximus7-io.jpg - ganz rechts ).
Welchen müsste ich denn da verwenden?


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, mir gings da eher um


 ich meinte ja auch die Masse der Leute, die das nur als Hobby machen. Jemand wie zb Gronkh ist ja ein anderes Kaliber.



> Nochmal zurück zum Kabel, das ist jetzt auf dem Weg, am Mainboard habe ich die üblichen Klingen-Anschlüsse ( http://www.allround-pc.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/asus-rog-maximus7-io.jpg - ganz rechts ).
> Welchen müsste ich denn da verwenden?


 keine Ahnung, das musst du im Handbuch nachsehen. Es kann auch sein, dass du das in der Treibersoftware frei einstellen kannst.


----------



## Golgomaph (22. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich meinte ja auch die Masse der Leute, die das nur als Hobby machen. Jemand wie zb Gronkh ist ja ein anderes Kaliber.



Bei meinen persönlichen Favoriten auf Twitch würde ich schon von der Masse reden die ein Pult im dreistelligen Bereich aufm Schreibtisch stehen hat, wenn auch im unteren dreistelligen Bereich. 
Sobald es da ein wenig größer wird (>10000 Follower) hat eigentlich jeder son Teil, man mag es nicht denken aber auf ein Mischpult wird im Twitch-Bereich meiner Erfahrung nach mehr hingelegt als man als Außenstehender denken mag. 




> keine Ahnung, das musst du im Handbuch nachsehen. Es kann auch sein, dass du das in der Treibersoftware frei einstellen kannst.


Alles klar, dann guck ich da mal rein.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Bei meinen persönlichen Favoriten auf Twitch würde ich schon von der Masse reden die ein Pult im dreistelligen Bereich aufm Schreibtisch stehen hat, wenn auch im unteren dreistelligen Bereich.


 Verkünden die das alle, oder woher weißt du das? normalerweise hast du doch "nur" das Game bei der Übertragung im Bild, und manchmal noch "Portrait"-Artig den twitcher ^^ 



> Sobald es da ein wenig größer wird (>10000 Follower) hat eigentlich jeder son Teil, man mag es nicht denken aber auf ein Mischpult wird im Twitch-Bereich meiner Erfahrung nach mehr hingelegt als man als Außenstehender denken mag.


  Wenn die so viel dafür hinlegen, dann eben sicher auch aus Fehlinformation, siehe Gronkh, der sicher nicht mal 30% von dem nutzt, was das Pult bietet, und folglich auch deutlich günstiger hätte wegkommen können   Oder der macht halt noch zusätzlich irgendwas anderes, wo du es dann doch brauchen kannst. ^^   

Und nicht verstecktes Marketing unterschätzen: es kann gut sein, dass der ein oder andere auch was vom Hersteller bekommt, damit er es "brav" ins Bild rückt, obwohl für ihn selbst ein nur halb so teures Teil schon "zu viel" wäre


----------



## Golgomaph (22. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Verkünden die das alle, oder woher weißt du das?



Ich kenne keinen Streamer der sein Equipment nicht unterm Stream aufgelistet bzw. verlinkt hat, zusammen mit "Mein Twitter-Account" und "Informationen über mich" etc. 
Spätestens wenn dann mal ein Effekt benutzt wird fragt dann nochmal jemand im Chat nach, ich hab auch selber mal nachgefragt wenns mich interessiert hat. 



> normalerweise hast du doch "nur" das Game bei der Übertragung im Bild, und manchmal noch "Portrait"-Artig den twitcher ^^



Wenn gespielt wird, ja. Aber ein Stream geht nicht damit los dass man im Hauptmenü ist und zack gehts los, Stichwort: "IRL" (In-Real-Life)
Da wird erstmal mit dem Chat gequatscht, beredet was man zockt o.Ä. .. vielleicht kennst du nur sehr große Streams die sehr professionell und mit festem Zeitplan betrieben werden, da mag das sein. 
Das sind dann aber auch die wenigsten auf Twitch ^^



> Wenn die so viel dafür hinlegen, dann eben sicher auch aus Fehlinformation, siehe Gronkh, der sicher nicht mal 30% von dem nutzt, was das Pult bietet, und folglich auch deutlich günstiger hätte wegkommen können  Oder der macht halt noch zusätzlich irgendwas anderes, wo du es dann doch brauchen kannst. ^^



Das mag sein ^^ 
Da wird sicherlich auch oftmals einfach schnell was gekauft, auch wenn man letztendlich nur einen Bruchteil davon nutzt, nicht jeder hat Bock sich über alles was er kauft zu informieren, dafür aber scheinbar Geld.

Ich mache das nicht so, daher habe ich hier ja nachgefragt


----------



## Golgomaph (22. März 2017)

Nochmal eine Frage dazu:



> du kannst bei jedem Gerät, dass du irgendwie "anschließt" und das selber Sound erzeugt, bei den Soundoptionen bei "Wiedergabe" einstellen, dass es über die aktuell verwendeten Boxen/Kopfhörer zu hören sein oder dass es "aufgenommen" werden soll bei "Aufnahme", und wenn beides an ist, dann hörst du es selber UND gibst es auch über zb Teamspeak weiter.



Dann müsste ich aber doch theoretisch auch mein Mikrofon als "Wiedergabe" einstellen können, so dass ich mich selbst hören würde, oder? Auch wenn ich mir sowohl getrennte als auch deaktivierte Geräte anzeigen lasse finde ich unter "Wiedergabe" kein Mikrofon, das Handy per Kabel im Line-In könnte aber ja als Mikrofon erkannt werden .. kann ich da irgendwie Geräte "hinzufügen"?


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich aber doch theoretisch auch mein Mikrofon als "Wiedergabe" einstellen können, so dass ich mich selbst hören würde, oder?


Aufnahmegeräte - Mikrophon - Eigenschaften - Abhören - "dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden"


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Mach mal nen Rechtsklick in den Bereich, wo die einzelnen "Geräte" zu sehen sind - vlt. ist da auch was ausgeblendet, was nicht aktiv ist. Und bei Deinem Mic: du hast was von USB gesagt, es kann gut sein, dass es nicht als "Mic" drinsteht, sondern etwas mit USB oder "legacy Audio bla bla" oder irgendwas.


----------



## Golgomaph (6. April 2017)

Abend!

So, ein Kabel habe ich nun an den Line-In und mein Handy angeschlossen und der Ton kommt auch wunderbar an meinem Headset an wenn ich den Eingang als Wiedergabegerät aktivere.

Jetzt habe ich aber folgendes Problem:
Im Teamspeak kann ich nur eine einzige Wiedergabequelle als Mikrofon aktiveren. Mein Mikrofon und der Line-In-Eingang sind aber zwei unterschiedliche Geräte, ich kann also lediglich mein Mikrofon ODER die Musik vom Handy im Teamspeak verwenden/abspielen.

Ist das denn irgendwie machbar? Für sowas sollte es doch auch simple Softwarelösungen geben, wir sind ja jetzt beim eigentlichen "Mischen" von zwei Tonspuren angelangt ^^ Virtuelle Mischpulte eventuell?


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Abend!
> 
> So, ein Kabel habe ich nun an den Line-In und mein Handy angeschlossen und der Ton kommt auch wunderbar an meinem Headset an wenn ich den Eingang als Wiedergabegerät aktivere.
> 
> ...


 hast Du da nicht so was wie "Stereosumme" oder so was, was du auch auswählen kannst? Das wäre dann halt alles, was der PC grad "von sich gibt"


----------



## Golgomaph (6. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast Du da nicht so was wie "Stereosumme" oder so was, was du auch auswählen kannst? Das wäre dann halt alles, was der PC grad "von sich gibt"



Also unter "Aufnahme" habe ich einen Stereomix, den kann ich aber nicht verwenden da dort einerseits mein Mikrofon nicht mit inbegriffen ist dieser Stereomix andererseits auch alle Töne die Windows von sich gibt wiedergibt, im Endeffekt hören sich die Leute im Teamspeak also selber.  

TeamspeakUser -> Wiedergabe -> Stereomix (Aufnahmegerät) -> Teamspeak ... funktioniert auch nicht.

Ich bräuchte da definitiv eine externe Software, im Teamspeak selber gibt es wohl keine Möglichkeit mehrer Audiogeräte zuzulassen. 
Im TS darf NUR der Line-In und mein Mikrofon ankommen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Also unter "Aufnahme" habe ich einen Stereomix, den kann ich aber nicht verwenden da dort einerseits mein Mikrofon nicht mit inbegriffen ist dieser Stereomix andererseits auch alle Töne die Windows von sich gibt wiedergibt, im Endeffekt hören sich die Leute im Teamspeak also selber.
> 
> TeamspeakUser -> Wiedergabe -> Stereomix (Aufnahmegerät) -> Teamspeak ... funktioniert auch nicht.
> 
> ...


Also, das wird dann wohl doch nur per Mischpult gehen, oder ne Soundkarte suchen, die das kann. Als Mischpult müsstest du dann eines nehmen, an das auch "normale" Mics drankommen. Viele Pulte sind für Mics mit Phantomspeisung usw. gedacht, also "richtige" Gesangsmikros. Du hast ja sicher ein normales Mic mit 3,5mm-Stecker, oder?


----------



## Golgomaph (7. April 2017)

So, ich habe mir gestern ein virtuelles Mischpult geholt und es damit nun hingekriegt.

Dort konnte ich also meine Mikrofon-Stimme und den Line-IN zu einer Ausgabe verschmelzen und diese im Teamspeak einstellen, da ich mich dann aber selber leicht verzögert hören würde habe ich diese "Ausgabe" im Mischpult stumm geschalten und in den Windows-Soundeinstellungen "Als Wiedergabegerät verwenden" für den Line-In aktiviert. Lautstärke reguliere ich jetzt also per Handy, funktioniert soweit einwandfrei.

Danke für eure Bemühungen, die Geschichte mit dem Kabel war der Knackpunkt


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

ok, dann viel Spaß


----------



## Promego (7. April 2017)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Dort konnte ich also meine Mikrofon-Stimme und den Line-IN zu einer Ausgabe verschmelzen und diese im Teamspeak einstellen



Nur so am Rande - bist du einer von den Leuten, die das cool finden, wenn man am Teamspeak ihre Hintergrundmusik hört?! Es soll nämlich auch Leute geben die beim Zocken neben Teamspeak, Musik im Ohr haben, und wenn dann mehr als nur die Stimme ankommt, werden die dich hassen!


----------



## Golgomaph (7. April 2017)

Öh, also ich glaube nicht dass du Dir sorgen machen musst dass mich Leute hassen werden, ich weiß genau was ich tue und wann ich Leute störe/nerve 

Macht auch im Zusammenhang wenig Sinn weil ich die Musik ja in Kombination mit meiner Stimme brauche und nicht im "Hintergrund", der Hauptzweck davon ist das gemeinsame Hören von Musik wenn man Lust dazu hat .. 
zudem ersetzt das Ganze die Plugins die ich zuvor dafür nutzte, und das schon jahrelang.

PS: Falls du da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast hilft es durchaus dem Ursacher deines Missfallens zu sagen dass es nervt, der kann das eventuell nicht riechen. Wen ich hasse, mit dem bin ich nicht im Teamspeak.


----------



## MrFob (7. April 2017)

Ich habe jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen, also sorry, wenn das hier redundant ist, aber nur mal als Antwort auf den OP:
Kauf dir bloss keine Billig-Misch-Box. Du wirst es bereuhen. Ich wollte mal multiple Output Geraete (Kopfhoerer, Boxen, etc.) mit multiplen Audioquelen (Rechner, Fernseher, etc.) verschalten. Hab gedacht ich besorg mir dafuer einfach so ne kleine Misch-Box, wie diese hier:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00102VV46/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
oder die hier
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KGYAYQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
(beide selbst getestet).
Mit beiden Boxen bekomme ich extrem viel noise auf meine Audio-Signale. staendiges krachen und krickeln. Und ich bin jetzt keine grossartiger Audiofetischist, der immer den absolut besten Sound braucht, aber das was diese Dinger veranstaltet haben war sogar mir zu viel. Anscheinend muss man fuer ordentliche Audioqualitaet dann doch auch die Kohle fuer ein richtig ordentliches Mischpult hinlegen. Vor den Dingern kann ich jedenfalls leider nur warnen.


----------



## Golgomaph (7. April 2017)

Ouh okay, danke für den Tipp / die Warnung! 

Zum Glück habe ich nicht sofort sowas in der Art gekauft sondern erstmal nach ner Software-Lösung gesucht .. die Dinger sehen so äußerlich eigentlich perfekt aus mit ihren ganzen Inputs und EINEM Output.


----------

